# Has anyone tried the "Smoke Hollow Combination Grill - Propane Gas, Charcoal and Smoker"



## voyageurs60 (Sep 12, 2011)

I saw that S Club had this combination smoker, propane grill and charcoal grill unit. Has anyone tried this. New to smoking and have not done it yet.

Suggested unit for a newbie... Thanks, Dan


----------



## michael ark (Sep 12, 2011)

This is all i have heard of it.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110357/seen-this-at-sam-s

It looks like it could do alot for a little money.


----------



## voyageurs60 (Sep 12, 2011)

See you had started the quoted thread. Bumped it wondering if anyone has experience with it. - Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2011)

Anybody have a photo of it?

It sounds kinda cool.


----------



## voyageurs60 (Sep 13, 2011)

See the link above posted by Michael. This is the exact unit I saw online at the S'Club website. Dan


----------

